# Software für Gefährdungsanalyse / CE-Kennzeichnung



## Blockmove (30 November 2009)

Hallo Zusammen

Mittlerweile bieten zig Hersteller (Sick, Leuze, Weka, ...) Software zur Unterstützung bei Gefährdungsanalyse, Risikobeurteilung und CE-Kennzeichnung an.

Setzt ihr solche Tools (ausser der Sistema) ein?
Wie sind eure Erfahrungen (Aufwand, Kosten, Nutzen)?

Macht es überhaupt Sinn?

Bislang haben wir eine simple Exceltabelle in der wir betrachtete Gefahren und abgeleitete Massnahmen dokumentieren.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## eloelo (30 November 2009)

Hallo,

stimmt zur Zeit ist das alles wenig verwirrend mit den ganzen Tools.
Also ich habe mich jetzt für die Sistema entschieden aus dem einfachen Grund das die meisten Hersteller für dieses Tool Biblioteken zur Verfügung stellen. Mit den Tools von den Herstellern selber sind ja nur die eigenen Produkte aufgeführt und externe Biblioteken können nicht hinzugefügt werden.
Nach einer gewissen Zeit hat man sich in dieses Tool recht gut eingefunden.
Ich glaube aber das eure Exceltabelle genauso gut ist da dies soweit ich weiß keine feste Dokumentationsart gibt. Wichtig ist nur das ihr eine Risikobewertung durchgeführt habt. Da fehlt es bei uns leider noch an den Führungskräften  zur Zeit konstruieren alle einfach noch so rum und die Elektroplanung arbeitet nach besten Wissen und Gewissen ohne irgendwelche Vorgaben welcher PL oder SIL überhaupt erreicht werden muss.


----------



## Blockmove (30 November 2009)

eloelo schrieb:


> Wichtig ist nur das ihr eine Risikobewertung durchgeführt habt. Da fehlt es bei uns leider noch an den Führungskräften  zur Zeit konstruieren alle einfach noch so rum und die Elektroplanung arbeitet nach besten Wissen und Gewissen ohne irgendwelche Vorgaben welcher PL oder SIL überhaupt erreicht werden muss.



Genau das ist ja das Problem mittlerweile:
Rechtssichere Dokumentation der Risikobeurteilung und der davon abgeleiteten Massnahmen.
Sistema ist da eigentlich nur ein kleinen Zahnrädchen im großen Uhrwerk.
Es reicht halt heute leider nicht mehr ordentlich zu konstruieren, du musst halt auch den ganzen Weg dokumentieren.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## eloelo (30 November 2009)

Ganz genau.
Ich finde es ja so nicht schlecht da, so sollte es ja sein wenn Gefahren erkannt werden diese als erstes konstruktiv und dann elektrisch beseitigt werden. Ich denke damit kann man auch Geld sparen da nicht immer z.B. ein teures Lichtgitter sondern evtl. nur eine Abdeckung reicht kommt halt auf die Gefahr drauf an. Aber bei uns so sehe ich das denken alle es sei ein rein elektrisches Problem. Ich habe oft genug geredet aber effektiv passieren tut nix. Für mich stellt sich bloß die Frage was passiert im Fall der Fälle und es passiert was kann ich als Elektroplanung in Verantwortung gezogen werden?


----------



## Klopfer (30 November 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

wir arbeiten seit ettlichen Jahren erfolgreich mit Safexpert (Vertrieb in Deutschland über SICK oder gleich bei www.ibf.at).

Vorteil ist die recht schnelle Anpassung an geänderte Normen (insbesondere EN ISO 14121-1) und die Möglichkeit nach verschiedenen Kriterien umzusortieren.

Außerdem ist seit Version 7 auch eine Verlinkung zu SISTEMA vorhanden.

Ich persönlich finde die Software nicht so schrecklich doll. Zwar ist Safexpert Datenbank basiert, was sich ja bei der Vielschichtigkeit von Risikobeurteilungen auch empfiehlt, allerdings denke ich, dass ein halbwegs geschickter Datenbankprogrammierer das ganze wesentlich benutzerfreundlicher auch auf PHP/SQL umsetzen könnte...

Allerdings müsste dieser Mensch ja auch bezahlt werden und somit bleibt Safexpert der Platzhirsch.

Aber wichtig sind bei der RB eh nur der Inhalt, nicht die Form. Es müssen lediglich die Anforderungen der Norm erfüllt werden, was auch mit einer Excel oder WORD Tabelle funktioniert.

Wichtig sind, die Lebensphasen, die Maßnahmen und die Darstellung des iterativen Prozesses. Und was die Gefhährdungen angeht, so kann man sich gerne von Tabelle A.1 EN ISO 14121-1 inspirieren lassen.

Nur bitte nicht die Tabelle als Checkliste benutzen wie seinerzeits Tabelle A.1 EN 1050 

Gruß

Alex


----------

